# If you could shoot any place, thing or person, what would it be?



## ladyphotog (Oct 7, 2006)

Mine will always be the beach, I am drawn to it but I love beautiful landscapes so I would have to say the French Riveria and Italy.


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 7, 2006)

Female nudes!!!


Ok, now that my wife is looking over my shoulder.  I love landscapes and wildlife.  I have been dabbling with architecture with a large format.  But for me its has always been landscapes.

My new wife is just getting into photography and she loves macro work with flowers.


----------



## bantor (Oct 8, 2006)

I would have to say that right now i enjoy nature shooting the most. But i erally want to get into shooting people.  any way i can weather that be wedding, portraits, nudes, candids, street, anything.


----------



## darin3200 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well street shooting sucks in iowa. I would love to just roam the streets of paris all days with the leica, just shooting.

I would also like to shoot darfur or chechnya, although that's not very likely


----------



## Torus34 (Oct 8, 2006)

As a 24/7/365.26 caregiver it's difficult for me to find a little time to leave the house with a camera. Going to distant climes is not an option. A free hour or two here and there are precious. However, my own neighborhood teems with photo opportunities, as do all. You might guess that Henri Cartier-Bresson is one of my faves.

An old admonition comes to mind; 'Why then do you try to 'enlarge' your mind? Subtilize it.' [Louis Phillips: Six Poems from Bulkington]


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 8, 2006)

Im like torus can't get out much... But it's my problems.... anywhere I like Iraq no doubt in my mind.


----------



## jwkwd (Oct 8, 2006)

Very tough to answer, the northern lights would be a good shoot.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Oct 8, 2006)

I shoot nature and my kids.  What I would like to shoot is people just doing their everyday stuff......maybe one day when I get an awesome camera that will happen.  

I just want to capture the looks of happieness, sadness, pain, fear, etc....you know!


----------



## rmh159 (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice question... I'd like to do more city shooting so maybe LA in the fall.

After a bit of thought I'm going to change my answer to something a bit more interesting... I'd say a UFC fight up on the outside of the octagon.


----------



## cal_gundert05 (Oct 9, 2006)

Since this is hypothetical, I'm gonna say my kids (I'm 19, with no girlfriend, much less any children).


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Oct 9, 2006)

all this talk of shooting kids and people, no wonder society is so violent:lmao: 


Anyways it would be awesome to do nude shots of my wife (I am also 19 and single).  But maybe this is just the 19 year old in me coming out.


----------



## toni_paris (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi

the first thing I really love to shoot is people...  I love shooting in Paris's streets, or anywhere else...

portraits, random people... evryday's life I mean...

Here is my fun !


----------



## W.Smith (Oct 16, 2006)

*If you could shoot any place, thing or person, what would it be?*

Can't tell you in public.


----------



## Illah (Oct 16, 2006)

For me it would be really gritty urban environments, abandoned areas, etc, without the fear of getting mugged considering the neighborhoods these places tend to be in.  Something about urban wastelands really appeal to me.  Sucks that as my gear improves I go to these places less because I feel like when the camera comes out I look like walking dollar sign to the locals and transients.  I have to be strategic about where and when I pull the cam out of my bag.

--Illah


----------



## toastydeath (Oct 17, 2006)

Fetish photography in general.  I already shoot it, I just wish i had a larger variety of themes to play with in that area.

Sometimes I have concepts for medical/gore shoots, but I don't have anyone who knows how to do theatrical makeup to that level.  I usually come up with those when I get irritated by feedback I get from other sets, deliberately designed to accentuate the "flaw" in the photograph, with horror mixed in.


----------



## slickhare (Oct 17, 2006)

ideally: New York, Europe (anywhere in there really... i guess Italy?)  still life art photo used to be my thing. but i'm really enjoying event and portraiture lately.


----------



## fmw (Oct 17, 2006)

Nepal and the Himalayan mountain range.


----------



## Inferknite (Oct 17, 2006)

Earth viewed from space. No other shot would satisfy me as much...


----------



## craig (Oct 18, 2006)

I would like 3 months off to photograph circus folk. The three ring circus (not including Vegas and or Ringling Bros and Barnum Bailey) is all but gone. It will go deep of course. Then Aperture will publish it as a best selling coffee table book.


----------



## Pirate (Nov 4, 2006)

This is an easy one. Without a doubt my dream for many years has been to shoot whales. We don't see many of them here in farm country.


----------



## JamesD (Nov 5, 2006)

Photographs, of course.


----------



## CMan (Nov 8, 2006)

Canadian Rockies. Went to Wyoming, to the Grand Tetons, and I overheard someone say, standing there in the most beautiful place out of all I've visited, "The Canadian Rockies are the most beautiful thing on earth. If you haven't been, you've got to go."

Wow. I figure if you can say that standing in Wyoming, then they must be pretty spectacular.


----------



## kelly37167 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'd just like to learn to take pictures correctly without many mess ups.  I've done a photo shoot for a friend of mine, some turned out alright the rest were blurry, now we have to do the shoot all over again.  This time I'll be using my Chinon instead of my digi cam.


----------



## Dylan (Nov 8, 2006)

Tough decision. I really enjoyed Scotland and missed a lot of really good architecture shots from the University of Glasgow (shoulda skipped that second day in Edinburgh) but I have always wanted to see Italy. Both cities and countryside. One of these days maybe.


----------



## BoblyBill (Nov 8, 2006)

Ireland... by far... and tornados


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 8, 2006)

I like to photo Easter Island, The Avro Vulcan XH558 in flight and more Otters,  maybe Sea Otters, Yeah Sea Otters


----------



## hirschizer (Nov 11, 2006)

without a dought in my mind buenos aires argentina i love it there so much variety and interesting things


----------



## iPanzica (Nov 11, 2006)

I think it'd be Pee-wee's Playhouse ... that'd be fun to photograph.

but on a serious note: I am going to NYC in January, that should be really fun to shoot!


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 11, 2006)

I am a huge admirer of Sebastiao Selgado, and would love to just pick up and go shoot. He's gone to shoot people under the most extreme working conditions, and I would very much like to shoot that, too. 

His site

The next place I'm planning a trip to is an abandonded industrial strip mine in the former East Germany in the Lausitz. The massive old machinery is still sitting there.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Nov 16, 2006)

Alaska.
The sinkholes in the Yucatan Peninsula... with the right equipment! I was there once but I only had a disposable waterproof camera which was definitely not up to the task.


----------



## Ab$olut (Nov 17, 2006)

Any place thats abandoned really I like the little signs of how active a place once was that have been left behind.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 17, 2006)

Iceland, Himalaya, .. would like to do caving shoots.. but i am totally inexperienced at that!


----------



## neea (Nov 27, 2006)

speaking hypathetically as well... my current boyfriend when he's my husband and we have babies.
my mind is filled with amazing shots that im just dying to have the opportunity to shoot.

i also love landscapes (majority of my work now).
i will one day venture into the world of portraits, one day.

i would also like to take a picture of Big Ben.


----------



## Kanikula (Nov 27, 2006)

For me it would be Alaskan Glaciers and mountains *sigh*


----------



## itoncool (Nov 27, 2006)

I like shooting people expression, especially kids and old people... landscape and nature also adoring, since i don't have winter in my country i really want to capture anything in winter


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 2, 2006)

Id love to shoot god in action. 

creating the universe

from scratch...

that would be my photography nirvana....


----------



## ifilia (Dec 2, 2006)

I'd love and hope to shoot conflict/war.


----------



## LauraPlank (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd love to shoot huge cities, such as New York or anything with lots of life and lights, I knowit's been done millions of times but the buzz would still be amazing!


----------



## skieur (Jul 29, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> Ireland... by far... and tornados


 
Trouble with tornados is that you are too busy trying to avoid the lightning, hail and wind that goes along with it.  When the lightning can be heard and it lights up the area around you, then you know how close it is.

skieur


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 29, 2007)

I'd like to shoot someone congratulating me on my winning a couple hundred million dollars on the lottery.


----------



## gtkelly (Jul 29, 2007)

Amazon river and the rain forests in south america. Before they disappear...


----------



## abraxas (Jul 29, 2007)

Right where I'm at.


----------



## Remi M. (Jul 29, 2007)

The arctic for me.  I have seen some footage from a race between a dog sled team and a truck to the north pole.  Amazing landscape and lighting.  At the right time of year it's pretty much perpetual sunset.

Would be really challenging.  Spend a few too many seconds adjusting your camera and your fingers get frost bitten.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 29, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I like to photo Easter Island, The Avro Vulcan XH558 in flight and more Otters,  maybe Sea Otters, Yeah Sea Otters



so one year one whats changed?

well nothing


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 29, 2007)

abraxas said:


> Right where I'm at.



thats a good place to be, in geographical and mind


----------



## Newfive (Jul 29, 2007)

I would love to go to England then France onward to Belgium then Germany retracing the steps of troops in World War II. I would like to documenting all of the fortifications along with towns creating very in depth historical record before everything lost to time and Mother Nature.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 29, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> thats a good place to be, in geographical and mind



Not a whole lot of airport security involved either.


----------



## smyth (Jul 29, 2007)

sports photography. Baseball mainly, but Football (either soccer or american football) and basketball. Motorsports would be fun too, particularly nascar and F1.


----------



## S2K1 (Jul 29, 2007)

I would love to shoot a Formula 1 race. Just spent the last two days at the local race track shooting motorcycles(tough when you're just a few feet away and using a 70-200) and it made me want to shoot F1 even more.


----------



## StudioCMC (Jul 29, 2007)

Hmm, I shoot models, so the nudes thing gets old.. LOL

I think I would like to shoot on the Galapagos Island's!

Chris


----------



## deanimator (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey...just ran across your comments via another thread which led me to this...





Iron Flatline said:


> I am a huge admirer of Sebastiao Selgado....


Me too!



Iron Flatline said:


> The next place I'm planning a trip to is an abandonded industrial strip mine in the former East Germany in the Lausitz. The massive old machinery is still sitting there.


But, I had to smile when I saw this ^
I´ve been working on the landscapes there for several years!


----------



## Jeepin59 (Jul 31, 2007)

For me, Australia, just about every kind of deversity you can name, from beachs to deserts, to mountains, now I hear the have hobits, would make a nice pic.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jul 31, 2007)

I would like to follow around Thich Nhat Hahn, or H.H. the Dali Lama and take pictures of them.  

Besides that Underwater photography would be my TOP pic, if I had the money.  I have been diving since I was just a little kid, and I love the ocean.  I would specialize in shark photography, as they are the most facinating creatures on earth!!!!!!


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 31, 2007)

for starters: 

Seychelles
NZ (wonder what Vonnagy is up to these days)
Kathmandu
Adu Dhabi and Dubai (I did part of my schooling and was briefly employed here. But the landscape is changing by the minute)
Iceland
Kashmir
A train journey from Kashmir to Kanyakumari
Ibiza
Vienna
Couple of months with 'Doctors Without Borders'

I'd prefer at least a 2-month stay at each destination.


----------



## skieur (Aug 2, 2007)

I would like to take the ultimate shot that would give everyone vertigo just looking at it...a wide angle shot looking almost straight down with great composition and lots of verticals. Came close at age 12, shooting 500 feet straight down off a swinging suspension bridge over a canyon and at 28 hanging out of an open cockpit.

skieur


----------



## 1JP (Aug 2, 2007)

ladyphotog said:


> but I love beautiful landscapes


Wow, that is a tough question. There are so many places I haven't seen here in the USA, I don't think I can answer that 

Living here in New England I'm blessed with covered bridges, autumn foliage, Mt. Washington and the rest of the White Mountain area.

But, I really have been blessed these past couple years with driving from here to Moab, Utah. Lots of driving, basically non-stop except for fuel. Getting into Colorado and driving for a bit you go from flat, flat, flat landscapes to the Rocky Mountains. My favorite part of that trip is heading through the Eisenhower Pass. From there all the way to Utah is incredible and very photogenic. Utah itself is just amazing with those rock formations and never-ending blue skies. It's so different from here in New England. There are so many other states I would love to spend time in taking pictures. Wyoming, the Dakotas, New Mexico, Arizona, more of Colorado, etc. 
Too many places I could call my favorite


----------



## marinaw (Aug 2, 2007)

I'd love to go to India and shoot both the people and the beautiful old architecture.


----------



## Neuner (Aug 3, 2007)

I'd like to shoot bin Laden.  I'd like to photograph U2 & me hanging out at a pub in Ireland together.


----------



## hdukphotographs (Aug 3, 2007)

For me it would be to have the vatican to myself for as long as i want.


----------



## GoM (Aug 3, 2007)

Me....probably a person of my choosing in a studio with a single softbox and a single hard source.


----------



## brycimus (Aug 4, 2007)

i like shooting nature, i'd like to go somewhere tropical, shoot some exotic flowers and poison dart frogs


----------



## Jeffm73 (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd like to shoot Bald Eagles in Homer Alaska.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 4, 2007)

Well for me at the moment, the main idea I have in my head is to take a couple of hundred shots at the camel souk about 2-3 miles down the road from where I am now. It sprawls over a vast area and every aspect of it looks fascinating when I drive past it. Much too hot at the moment though, so maybe Sept/Oct time when it's cooled off and I've found myself a local guide.

Other than that, anywhere in the UK would do - given that I travel back there on 16th Aug, that should be reasonably feasible I reckon.


----------



## Easy_Target (Aug 4, 2007)

Any place that has ruins of any sort.


----------



## glaston (Aug 29, 2007)

This will probably sound a little strange.

My ultimate place would have to be Chernobyl.
There's nowhere like it in the world!

I saw a website once where this girl rides her crotch rocket through there because there are long stretches of road that are abandoned so she can get buck-wild there.
She took some shots of a few places with a point and shoot and posted them.
They were incredible. Not the image quality or composition, just the content.
There were alot of places where you could tell that people picked up and left in a hurry, leaving all their belongings behind.
Homes that were still furnished but deteriorating, graffiti, propaganda.

It looked like it would look anywhere when the place is abandoned in a hurry.
Imagine if there was nuclear fallout in an industrialized nation, a metropolitan area.
That's what it looked like! On a smaller scale.
I know if I went there I could get photos that would captivate people.
Every image would be unique social commentary, and when you apply your own style to it you could evoke feelings that other photos just can't quite achieve no matter how you shoot or edit them.
Take a look-

http://www.kiddofspeed.com/


----------



## DanaLane (Aug 31, 2007)

I use to think Australia would be my number one location, but I got the chance to photography Melbourne and Sydney area's last year thanks to work. 

Now, I'd have to say my #1 location to shoot would be Kenya. I'd so love to visit the wild game reserves there! As for people, if I could photograph any one person it'd be Angelina Jolie. Heh, I know, not deep, but she's so damned photogenic.


----------



## glaston (Sep 2, 2007)

> As for people, if I could photograph any one person it'd be Angelina Jolie. Heh, I know, not deep, but she's so damned photogenic.


That's because she's a clone.
Hollywood is teaming with clones!


----------

